
When I Stopped Trusting Apple - jhabdas
https://habd.as/post/when-stopped-trusting-apple/
======
bristleworm
Have you read the source? ([https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/malware-
apple.html.en](https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/malware-apple.html.en))

I'm sorry but that list doesn't provide any evidence of spying or backdoors.
It's basically a list of vulnerabilities that have been patched, and features
described in a way that makes them seem suspicious.

Imho, an article like that should provide proof.

~~~
jhabdas
As mentioned that was the webpage that raised the hairs on the back of my
neck. It was Tim Cook himself who confirmed my suspicions for me. EFF also had
some good info too, when you're ready to start digging in. Good luck to you. ️

